# Minolta SRT 200



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 20, 2008)

How can I release the advance lever without advancing the film on this camera, for double exposures?


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 20, 2008)

Call me.


----------



## compur (Mar 20, 2008)

- Take first exposure
- Press once on rewind button on bottom of camera
- Move advance lever as if advancing to next frame (but it won't advance)
- Take second exposure


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Early (Mar 22, 2008)

compur said:


> - Take first exposure
> - Press once on rewind button on bottom of camera
> - Move advance lever as if advancing to next frame (but it won't advance)
> - Take second exposure


That won't work on the 200.  You need the 102 or 202.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 22, 2008)

So, can it be done on the 200?


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a .pdf of the owner's manual but cannot attach it to a post, eterrisin.  If you like, go to my website and get contact info so I can send this to you.


----------



## Early (Mar 22, 2008)

eterrisinCYQX said:


> So, can it be done on the 200?


No


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2008)

Oops - the manual does say for the 202 only.  Sorry!

See page 40 of the owners manual:













One trick you can try and it may work:

- tighten the film up with the rewind knob. 
- Hold the rewind knob steady and press the film rewind release button on the bottom of the camera
- then wind the film advance lever to cock the shutter
- take your next exposure and hope for the best


----------



## Early (Mar 22, 2008)

compur said:


> Minolta says it _can_ be done.
> 
> See page 40 of the owners manual:


Yes, but it says on the 202 only.  It can also be done on the 102.

On the 100, 101, 200, and 201, no.


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2008)

Early said:


> Yes, but it says on the 202 only.  It can also be done on the 102.
> 
> On the 100, 101, 200, and 201, no.



Yes, I know. I edited my post.  See above.


----------



## Niata15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can anyone help me work or function a Minolta SRT100?


----------



## compur (Oct 18, 2009)

Niata15 said:


> Can anyone help me work or function a Minolta SRT100?



Link to SRT100 manual can be found here:
Minolta SR-t 100 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free instruction manuals


----------



## Dwig (Oct 18, 2009)

compur said:


> - Take first exposure
> - Press once on rewind button on bottom of camera
> - Move advance lever as if advancing to next frame (but it won't advance)
> - Take second exposure



At stated in other posts, this will work properly only with the 102 and 202 models. You can to a somewhat "sloppy" double exposure using a modified version of this as follows:

-With the camera cocked, _gently_ turn the rewind crank in the normal rewind direction to take up all of the slack and hold it in position (tape or a big rubber band works).
-Take the first picture
-Press and hold the rewind button and firmly hold the rewind knob to prevent rotation while cocking the camera slowly.
-Take the second picture
-Release any tape or rubber band from the rewind knob
-Wind the camera normally
-cap the lens and "waste" a frame
-wind again.

This won't result in perfect registration; there is often a few mm of movement when cocking the camera for the second shot. If the slack was completely taken out of the cassette in the first step the film won't shift much as the takeup spool's slip clutch tugs at the film.

Multiple exposures are fun, though I've always felt that its better done in post processing. Post processing as in Photoshop for the digital and develope & scan crowd or in the darkroom Jerry Uelsmann style (Jerry N. Uelsmann)


----------



## Early (Oct 26, 2009)

compur said:


> Early said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but it says on the 202 only.  It can also be done on the 102.
> ...


Oops, sorry I missed it.  Anyway, I should have known better than to try and correct the compur when it came to cameras.  It won't happen again.:cheers:


----------

